# Tmc signature rocky outcrop low tech.



## nduli (1 Jan 2014)

Finally managed to buy and install my 60cm signature. Spent the morning installing hardscape.


Tank details:

Tmc signature 60*45*45
Glacier white cabinet
Filter: jbl 1501
Heater: hydor inline
Lighting: The Arcadia Classica Stretch LED Freshwater OTL Over Tank Lamp. CS60f
Substrate: akadama 1-3mm
Ferts and stuff: osmocote + moss peat under the akadama
Hardscape: dragonstone, redmoor wood And some other wood of indeterminate origin.

Plants: likely to go with:

Anubias
Mini java fern
Moss of different types
Crypts of different types
A carpet plant

Fish etc likely to be:

Shrimps (Sakura, crs and cbs)
Pygmy Cory
Ottos
Chilli rasbora


I'll be leaving it for a day or two to settle down and to see whether I like it or not. welcome thoughts, comments and ideas.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jan 2014)

Sounds fine and from what I can see it looks very nice...It maybe me, but it's difficult to tell 'cause your pics appear very small.


----------



## nduli (1 Jan 2014)

i'll re-do the uploads i think. didn't want to swamp with massive pics.


----------



## nduli (1 Jan 2014)




----------



## nelly9 (1 Jan 2014)

Looks great can we also have some shots of the cabinet, this is the set up I am trying to convince Doris to let me have in the living room..cheers


----------



## Lindy (1 Jan 2014)

Glad to see you back and I love the hardscape. Hope you have fun with this!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Pleco (1 Jan 2014)

Like the wood !

Forgive me, but I'm not familiar with all the UKAPS lingo, please explain the 'signature' bit a little ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jan 2014)

Its TMC lingo, the tank is from their signature range. Nice tank


----------



## Trevor Pleco (1 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> Its TMC lingo, the tank is from their signature range. Nice tank


 
Thanks, the TMC brand has not reached Africa yet


----------



## nduli (1 Jan 2014)

nelly9 said:


> Looks great can we also have some shots of the cabinet, this is the set up I am trying to convince Doris to let me have in the living room..cheers



Yep will do. Will take better pics tomorrow. 



ldcgroomer said:


> Glad to see you back and I love the hardscape. Hope you have fun with this!



Thanks lindy. Work has been a mare for last 4 months. Occasionally lurked on ukaps but not much more. Have been playing with the scape more this evening removed some of the wood. Need to take a chisel to some spare dragonstone tomorrow.


----------



## nduli (2 Jan 2014)

right had a mare with the camera today, jsut can't seem to get lighting right, gave up and reverted to iphone.....
had a play around and removed some wood. i am concerned about getting plants in here to be hones, but sure i'll squeeze a few in. 

so apols for pic heavy.....





































thanks for looking


----------



## Lindy (2 Jan 2014)

I love the layout. The only thing I would say though is that I'd have moved the entire rockscape farther forward. Most of that lovely rock is going to disappear into crypts and ferns. I would have left more room at the back for planting as I think this gives a good sense of depth too. When I looked at Amanos tanks and the making ofs I noticed How far forward he had his hardscape. Very jealous of the tank tho, I have to wait until we've moved before I can get a new one.


----------



## nduli (2 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I love the layout. The only thing I would say though is that I'd have moved the entire rockscape farther forward. Most of that lovely rock is going to disappear into crypts and ferns. I would have left more room at the back for planting as I think this gives a good sense of depth too. When I looked at Amanos tanks and the making ofs I noticed How far forward he had his hardscape. Very jealous of the tank tho, I have to wait until we've moved before I can get a new one.


 
cheeras lindy, appreciate the feedback. not sure i have finished messing about so will take that into consideration.


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Jan 2014)

Very nice hardscape but I have to agree with lindy on the room at the back, its a mistake I have made in the past and I kicked myself for it

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (4 Jan 2014)

thanks for the feedback, tried moving the scape further forward last night and it just wouldn't work, so went back to what i was thinking originally which was an island with soem height.

so here we go again, i am sure i'll be happy with it soon 

i have 2 options at the moment but welcome experienced eye views, this is my first attempt at a proper scape.....







without wood cutting across the front


----------



## nduli (1 Feb 2014)

Right. So wood has been cleaned and soaking for 3 weeks and it's still floating and frustration is getting of me. So decided to rescape the tank this afternoon. Trial flood might happen tonight if I can brave the conditions outside  . 

Welcome any thoughts.


----------



## Lindy (1 Feb 2014)

I like it. Very fanghorn...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Feb 2014)

Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Feb 2014)

Sorry

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (1 Feb 2014)

Fang horn? 

It's flooded now as a rest. Wood weighted down and hasn't moved. 
Bad news tank seems to be couple of mm out of level. Appears iPhone level is not the accurate. 
Eheim skimmer has cleared the scum in 5mins. 
Will need draining tomorrow and re levelling.


----------



## nduli (1 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Strangely I got that gag straight away


----------



## Lindy (1 Feb 2014)

Fangorn. Not fanghorn as my predictive text prefers to call it. Pah!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (2 Feb 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Fangorn. Not fanghorn as my predictive text prefers to call it. Pah!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Predictive txt is my nemesis.....I admit I had to google fangorn, but see exactly what you are saying now


----------



## nduli (2 Feb 2014)

Deeply frustrating day. Tank when full was 1/2 cm out of level. Emptied relevelled. Planted and filled and wood started moving about under akadama as air slowly released from it. Scape collapsed twice. Have given up getting it right for now. Refilled got filter running and heater running assume akadama will absorb water and things will settle down over comings weeks and I can reset the scape as I want it.


----------



## Anthony89 (1 Mar 2014)

Hows this going? Quite interested on your thoughts of the arcadia light.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (1 Mar 2014)

Will try and get photos and stuff uploaded later with thoughts on light.


----------



## nduli (1 Mar 2014)

So tank has been running 3 weeks now and has been torn down 3 times before I have got it settled, I am still not 100% happy (it's level left to right but not front to back and only goes off level when you add water) Tore down my old tank in the garage today and added my cherry shrimp to this along with some of the pelia and the Anubias.

The crypts had a huge amount of wilt when I added them which was concerning but dosed up salty shrimp and added ferts and seem to be throwing out new leaves so that's good. No signs of algae outside of mouldy stuff from wood. 

Light is doing well. Like the shimmer effect and penetration through to substrate seems good although I can't measure par. I am low tech so I don't want to go too overboard on light at £55 its a steal. It's well made and seems robust main frustration is not having separate controller on and off for moonlight. 

Piccies below


----------



## nduli (1 Mar 2014)




----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2014)

Something went terribly wrong with your photos, or this is a new upside down style


----------



## Fern (1 Mar 2014)

¡¡ pooƃ ʎןןɐǝɹ sʞooן


----------



## nduli (1 Mar 2014)

Lol damned ipad


----------



## nduli (1 Mar 2014)

hmmm tapatalk has them the right way up.....
As does safari when I look to edit. Any ideas from the mods?


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Mar 2014)

My Tapatalk has them upside down. Once I posted a picture on Tapatalk and ended up with someone's picture of a dog  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom_Hardy (10 Mar 2014)

just came accross this! SUCH a nice hardscape!


----------



## Ady34 (11 Mar 2014)

try rotating them the wrong way in tapatalk?...or taking some more and uploading them?
Looks real nice from what i can tell, ill look forward to enjoying some non neck breaking photos


----------



## nduli (13 Mar 2014)

Try again nope will have to try adding via Flickr....


----------



## BigTom (13 Mar 2014)

It's only a matter of time before this becomes on-trend amongst IAPLC finalists.


----------



## nduli (13 Mar 2014)

and now via flickr.........



 



 

so quick summary of work recently. 3 ottos added, 20+ sakura / RCS shrimp added from old tank. crypts, anubias, pelia, mini java and japan added. when i get more time i'll take some decent shots


----------



## nduli (15 Mar 2014)

Thom_Hardy said:


> just came accross this! SUCH a nice hardscape!


Cheers thom


----------

